#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατάστημα ή ειδικό κτήριο;

## anavatis

γειά σας.
έχω ένα μεταλλικό κτήριο 600τ.μ. με υπόγειο (ωπλ. σκυρ.) το οποίο έχει οικοδομική άδεια ως κατάστημα.
Ο χώρος λειτουργεί σήμερα σαν αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων με μουσική (γάμοι, δεξιώσεις κτλ.)
Ο πελάτης έχει στα χέρια του έγγραφο του υγειονομικού με τίλο "περί άδειαςλειτουργίας καταστήματος" ότι κρίνεται κατάλληλο να λειτουργήσει ως εστιατόριο (δυναμικότητα 430 κινητά καθίσματα)
Το ερώτημα είναι: ειναι πολεοδομικά εντάξει η παραπάνω χρήση του κτηρίου ως αίθουσα δεξιώσεων? ή απαιτεί άδεια ως ειδικό κτήριο με τις σχετικές μελέτες? τί εξασφαλίζει το παραπάνω έγγραφο του υγειονομικού? 
υ.γ. η οικοδομική άδεια είναι του 2008, με τίτλο "νέα ισόγεια οικοδομή με τμήμα υπογείου (κατάστημα)"
στην εγκεκριμένη κάτοψη φαίνονται : προθάλαμος εισόδου, ενιαίος μεγάλος χώρος με λίγα τραπέζια, κουζίνα και λουτρά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το έγγραφο του υγειονομικού δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και τακτοποιημένο πολεοδομικά.
Π.χ. στην μελέτη παθητικής πυροπροστασίας μπορεί  ο πληθυσμός να έχει υπολογιστεί γι άλλη κατηγορία κτηρίων απ' αυτή της σημερινής χρήσης του.
Το "Κατάστημα" που αναφέρεται στην άδεια είναι πολύ γενικό.
Δες τις μελέτες που υπάρχουν και τα αναλυτικά στοιχεία τους και αν έχεις αμφιβολίες απευθύνσου στην αρμόδια Υ.ΔΟΜ.

----------

